# Replacing framework-res.apk



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Just curious, if I wanted to get the stock pull down & notification bar, would I simply just have to replace the framework-res.apk? I'm using Eaton Rom 1.7 btw. If so, is it possible to do on the phone w/o the use of a computer? I know its possible to using a comp.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

No, DO NOT replace the whole apk! You only need to changes the images within the apk in the drawable-hdpi folder. 
Also, I think in order to get it to work you'll have to push it with adb or make a flashable.zip 
If you give me a bit I will throw a .zip together for you to flash. And I won't be insulted that you don't like the mods I did for the ROM ;-)

I attached a screen shot (or tried to, on my phone) of a little something I've been working on as of late. If ya like that I can send you that (even if Grand_Prix & Yoda1 may kill me lol!)


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

I replaced the entire apk from Theory rom to BAMF 2.4.1 for Thunderbolt.. no issues for me


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"YankInDaSouth said:


> No, DO NOT replace the whole apk! You only need to changes the images within the apk in the drawable-hdpi folder.
> Also, I think in order to get it to work you'll have to push it with adb or make a flashable.zip
> If you give me a bit I will throw a .zip together for you to flash. And I won't be insulted that you don't like the mods I did for the ROM ;-)
> 
> I attached a screen shot (or tried to, on my phone) of a little something I've been working on as of late. If ya like that I can send you that (even if Grand_Prix & Yoda1 may kill me lol!)


Actually if you don't mind uploading both that'd be awesome. I'd like to dig through 'em both to check everything out. That is if its not too much trouble.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"madjokeer said:


> I replaced the entire apk from Theory rom to BAMF 2.4.1 for Thunderbolt.. no issues for me


W/o using a computer?


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

madjokeer said:


> I replaced the entire apk from Theory rom to BAMF 2.4.1 for Thunderbolt.. no issues for me


They are built off of the same base. You picked two of the only roms that wouldn't have caused major problems.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"Wool02 said:


> They are built off of the same base. You picked two of the only roms that wouldn't have caused major problems.


I figured since Eaton 1.7 was based of the latest Froyo build it'd be simple enough to just swap the apk w/ that of the stock build. I just don't have access to a pc to be extracting, zipping and signing stuff.

Though I'm sure 1.7 has many tweaks that may be lost if I swap apks.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

"Ameshican said:


> Actually if you don't mind uploading both that'd be awesome. I'd like to dig through 'em both to check everything out. That is if its not too much trouble.


Nope, not too much trouble - but it may take a day or two. Bogged down with work ATM :-/


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

"Ameshican said:


> Though I'm sure 1.7 has many tweaks that may be lost if I swap apks.


Yup, you are correct, you'd definitely lose stuff. Possibly bootloop too ...


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"YankInDaSouth said:


> Nope, not too much trouble - but it may take a day or two. Bogged down with work ATM :-/


I've got nothing but time, so take your time man.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

"Ameshican said:


> I've got nothing but time, so take your time man.


Here is the black pull down I showed you, forgot I had it on my SD card. It will change your battery icons too (discharge icons only, charging icons are unchanged - long story lol) 
http://db.tt/Lvh623r


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

"YankInDaSouth said:


> Here is the black pull down I showed you, forgot I had it on my SD card. It will change your battery icons too (discharge icons only, charging icons are unchanged - long story lol)
> http://db.tt/Lvh623r


Awesome. No worries about battery, that's something I can take care of. This will help me out a lot. Thanks dude.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

"Ameshican said:


> Awesome. No worries about battery, that's something I can take care of. This will help me out a lot. Thanks dude.


No problem, if you have any questions feel free to shoot me a PM


----------

